# HIRCR Saturday Aug 11



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Havent seen the banner so I thought I would make one. Have a few questions also.

Who's going to make it?
What is the race format going to be?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

were having a 25 lap sprint race to determine qualifying start position.

and im going to make it


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I will be there

I did not know that nik.......sounds like a good idea.

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

forget friday!!

is it saturday yet???? 

that sprint race isnt mandatory though


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm there!


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's the info for it:

*On road schedule * 

*9am* *open practice* 

*9:30 am on road 25 lap sprint race to determine qualifying start order* 

*10am on road qualifying begins, 2 - 5 minute heats per class* 

*When qualifying complete - On road 10 minute mains* 

* Off road schedule* 

*Noonish will be lunch and track conversion to off road layout.* 

*12:30pm 25 lap sprint race to determine qualifying start order* 

*1pm off road qualifying begins, 2 - 5 minute heats per class* 

*Off road 10 minute main to follow.* *Sprint races are not mandatory for qualifying. No worries if it is missed.*

*And Kyle and I should be there.*


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im in! I think Im only going to run offroad though. I got another Tekin for the M18 but havent even opened the box yet. Just havent been in the mood to work on it.


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

my plan is to be there but work is still iffy.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord willing and the creek don't rise I'll be there to race the on roads in the morning. I'll have my daughter with me Chris.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Purchased 2 more full size pit tables yesterday. Anyone having their own fold up chairs might bring them to insure enough sitting. Tracks going to be fast this weekend!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

sweet!!! ill bring a chair or two!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I have an extra table, but no chairs.....let me know if you need it Trey


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so i had this idea.....

i had a whole bunch of 1/2 and 3/4 inch pvc in the garage. i cut the up into like 2-2 1/2 foot sections. i figure we can stick the under the track and make it kind of more like offroad/rally

what do you think???


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Table's we're covered, we just might be a little short on chairs. Just bring your own if you got em to be sure. Bring the pipe's Nik we'll try it.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok cool. i figure we mainly use the 1/2 inch pipe for the 18r's so its not just an onroad race. if you think its too big we can cut them in half


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Yall have fun this weekend. See everyone in a couple weeks.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

dang man! no Donnie this weekend......who am I gonna play bumper cars with now?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i'll race his car  j/k


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

no you wont!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...lmfaoooooooooooo j/k


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i wish i had an 18r to race!!! trey you might be out of a rental this weekend so i can race onroad!!!


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> dang man! no Donnie this weekend......who am I gonna play bumper cars with now?


I'll be more than happy to oblige, of course I consider it my normal driving...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ronnie Norris said:


> no you wont!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...lmfaoooooooooooo j/k


You running Donnies car?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

All my cars are packed away for the week. Cant wait to get back from camping so I can get all the new goodies installed!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

were you going camping?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Indian reservation. I havent been there since I was 14.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

cool is that around here?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Y'all have fun. I'll be working on Sat. Have too much work to do, and unfortunately that's what pays for these little buggers.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

no wall on this one trey???


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nope just a bunch of jumps and whoops. We ran it tonight with all the stuff. You'll be so busy you won't even miss the wall!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

sweet!!! man, i forgot those pipes!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

good.....not that I don't love the wall, but it's kinda lost it's appeal......I'm glad to try something different


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Is I10 still closed on the weekends?


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Looks like I will be missing the racing tomorrow. Gotta find my dogs first.


----------



## DanielT (Jul 21, 2007)

Eastbound from WILCREST DR to GESSNER DR. TOTAL CLOSURE. Closed continuously from 5:00 AM, Saturday, August 11 to 5:00 AM, Monday, August 13. Detour to the Beltway 8 exit, remain on the frontage road and re-enter the main lanes at the next ramp.

http://www.katyfreeway.org/closures.html


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Good luck David.......I sincerely hope you find them!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

DanielT said:


> Eastbound from WILCREST DR to GESSNER DR. TOTAL CLOSURE. Closed continuously from 5:00 AM, Saturday, August 11 to 5:00 AM, Monday, August 13. Detour to the Beltway 8 exit, remain on the frontage road and re-enter the main lanes at the next ramp.
> 
> http://www.katyfreeway.org/closures.html


Thanks. Im coming from Highway 6 and would rather go down Eldridge rather than Highway 6.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> Looks like I will be missing the racing tomorrow. Gotta find my dogs first.


Gimme a call at the track and keep us informed.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im packed.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Work!*

Gotta get some computer work done then may be ale to stop buy M18 in hand for a lap or 2.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guess I have been racing at HIRCR for a couple of years now and I gotta say today was the best ever. Thanks Trey! The layout was awsome. Tight and technical, yet not stupid. The races went off without a glitch and I know everyone had a blast. Its so cool Kyle got his first win today. The look on his face was priceless after his win!  Anybody wanna bet he sleeps with his car on the nightstand tonight?  Nick winning sportsman, WTG little brother! We thinks your ready for expert, yup! The other guys in sportsman will be knocking on our doors soon. I see alot of improvement and these guys are getting good, really fast!

There was a lot of smiling faces today. Thats what racing is about. Having fun like we did today!

Excuse me while I go lay down on the floor with my buggy. I'm going to talk to it and give it praise. I might even kiss it! :slimer:


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

I second that!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

+1 from me too!

It was a pleasure seeing everyone having such a good time.......that's 50% of why I race!

Thanks again Trey, and I'll make sure and stay to help cleanup next time.....just had to go.

P.S. I don't think I'm mentally ready for expert yet......you guys were giving me a hard time, but look at the lap times and I'm just not even close to you guys......give me another few months and I'll make the leap.


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

don't worry CV.there is always someone who gets picked on ,and today was your day.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> +1 from me too!
> 
> It was a pleasure seeing everyone having such a good time.......that's 50% of why I race!
> 
> ...


Were only giving ya a hard time cuz we love ya bro! 

But your thinking too much. Dont worry about lap times. Going fast does not win here, its all about keeping the rubber side down and running your own race. Its alot easier to stay in control and run your own race when you run with the more experianced racers than it is with the newer guys. Nothing against the newer guys, but they do run over each other trying to go fast. The quickest route to getting better is to run with the experianced guys. Youll learn the best lines faster and most likely we wont run into you. That leaves the racing all up to you. You have the skills, your just lacking confidence. At least you THINK you do! Look at it this way. Would you rather win sortsman, or be down 5 laps to Danny and Thomas? In two weeks, your only down 4 laps and so on?

I wont even try to downplay the talent that races here. 3 world champions have came from HIRCR and its a good possiblity Robert may win one in MiniZs.

This is how I felt today. I'm allmost 50 years old and am an average driver at best. My car felt really good and I knew it could win with a good driver. When I stepped up on that drivers stand with Thomas on my left and Danny on my right, I was nervous! I honestly thought I could win though. I convinced myself I was a bad MoFo and aint none of these guys will beat me. I am BIFF! LOL

Anybody can do it! You just have to belive it!


----------



## DanielT (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks to Trey for putting on a great race.

I am new to racing and I appreciate the help I get from guys at the races. I look forward to getting a little better each race.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i am seriously considering racing in expert next time just so i dont have to deal with the newer guys. i got kinda frustrated because every time we started a qualifier i would get smacked off the track by someone just wanting to go fast. im am still excited about my win though!!! and WTG Kyle!!!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks guys, I had fun today just runnin the race. Results posted tomorrow sometime


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

I had fun yesterday . It was nice to be inside rather that in 100 deg heat . Great run Biff and Danny .


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I was nervous. LOL


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

It was a great day of racing, and a huge thanks as always to Trey for putting forth the effort to give us a superb racing facility. 

I really enjoyed the format that we followed with the 25 lap sprint race and the on road/off road split. I think running one then the other makes it easy for guys dedicated to one or the other (like Jacob) to be able to guage their schedules more accordingly. I think moving forward it might be a good idea to clearly solidify the schedule (On road starts at 10 and runs until approximately 1, off road starts immediatley following for example).


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Gary said:


> I was nervous. LOL


YOU were nervous??!?!?!  LOL did you not see my race? i was in the lead till like the last 2 minutes and then exavier (sp) came up behind me and had the lead!! was a really good race though!!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Web site updated and I'm crashin. Where's your pics Gary?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Judging by the noise, I had the ISO setting too high. The histogram showed good exposure but when I go home and downloaded all 135 pics I realized Im stupid and should stick to fishing and RC. 

I need a fast lens.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

noise??? you guys and your photography!! LOL j/k

gary, that picture looks way better than mine ever will. 

and nice pics trey!! i see my car!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so courtney, as embarrasing as it is, you have to post that video of my driving


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Tried fixing a few up. Blah!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

They look alright Gary. High ISO means noise is possible. Software noiseninja can fix it. Also just some good general software will help. It takes time man don't give up already


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

The pix look nice. Post more, post more!


----------

